# what's this on my oscar ??



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Noticed this on his left side, and also has two tiny little ones on his right.... Are they war wounds from another fish also have two jack dempsey's... Or is my oscar sick......

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... -00419.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... -00417.jpg


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rob1984*,

It is a bit hard to tell what the issue is. I am assuming it is the white markings close to where the dorsal fin starts. Does it look like fluffy fungus grwoing on him? or does it look like an open wound/missing scales?

Thanks,
matt


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

More of a open wound and scales are missing .... Think it from him rubbing on the rocks in my tank or something....


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rob1984*,

Sounds like you have it right. Now you will have to determine why he is doing it. A common reason is ich; so keep an eye out for white dots showing up on his body and or fins.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope he has no sign of any type of ich on him anywere.... Think he might have scraped on some rocks cashing his food (small feeder fish) that or was startled and or got into it with my other 2 jack dempseys I have


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

maybe something startled him in the night and he bashed against a rock. add some aquarium salt and he should be ok


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

How much should I add exactly ??? 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons ??


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I put some aquarium salt in last night and also put some stress coat plus in, but doubled the doseage as on the bottle it says that if ya have sick fish or they need fin/scale repair... I also took one of the rocks he spends a lot of time near that has a lot of sharp edges on it.... I really hope he gonna be ok, he only using his right pectoral fin, barely use's his left when swimming and spends a lot of time sitting on ground near my bubble wall....


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rob1984*,

Good idea on taking out the dangerous rock. Make sure to keep his water very clean while he heals. It will helpo him heal faster and reduce the risk of infection.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ya today he is even worse, like a lot of his scales are missing too..... And I'm not sure if I should just only do the one dosage of the stress coat or if I'm suppose to add it every other day or whatever....


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

beachtan said:


> maybe something startled him in the night and he bashed against a rock. add some aquarium salt and he should be ok


+1
This happened to my oscars all the time. They are so easily spooked in the dark. It's ridiculous. If they bump into another fish they freak out and dart across the tank back and fourth several times, with absolutely no regard to what is in their way. Those were the same types of wounds I would find after hearing them bash into things in the tank. They would heal 100% in my tank in just a couple of days. I would occasionally add a product that would support healing wounds, but I wouldn't say it's necessary. Oscars are amazing healers. They kind of have to be for how often they injure themselves.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

he is even worse now  dunno what he doing here are some more recent pics of him...


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rob1984*,

He defiantly has some type of illness. Post all your pictures and a brief summary of symptoms and aquarium stats in the illness section of the forum. The people who view those threads have a lot of experience treating sick fish and can help you.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope he's OK, Rob1984. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've made a post in the sick area... Hope he ok too, I'm gonna be so mad if something happens he's my little buddy....


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

How's he doing?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll post some pics either tonight or tommorrow, 2morrow will be day 7 so we will see if he healed enough to go in my main tank again.... But none the less he looks A LOT better so far


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

i'm interested to know what it ended up being? was it some kind of bacterial disease? i saw the shape of the fins and thought it was some sort of rot. i've never seen a case like this before so i'm little curious.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ka2zesmi786 said:


> i'm interested to know what it ended up being? was it some kind of bacterial disease? i saw the shape of the fins and thought it was some sort of rot. i've never seen a case like this before so i'm little curious.


I think is what happened he got starttled at night when he was resting and bumped himself on a sharp rock, and got hurt then his cut or sore from the rock got some bacteria in it and it started to try and take over.... Or one of my jack dempseys bite him in the side and it got infected.. But none the less once I started using the meds he got better pretty fast and is as good as new now...


----------

